# Swole Troll on MK 677 (a meat head's guide)



## swole troll

Fed up of getting tagged in every MK 677 thread so figured I'd put together a meat head's guide to it so you can start referencing this instead of tagging me as this is the extent of my knowledge on MK 677 / Ibutamoren *(im going to refer to MK 677 as MK throughout the remainder of this post) *

I am far from an expert on MK, ive ran it several times, seen and performed some blood work on it and done some light reading but im endlessly tagged all the same so here's what i know:

MK is a growth hormone secretagogue similar to GHRP 6
it releases multiple pulses of GH throughout its active life of 4-6 hours however IGF will remain elevated for a total of 18-24 hours

MK has a direct effect on the ghrelin receptor similar to GHRP 6 which is why a lot of people will experience an increase in appetite when using these compounds

MK increases HGH and subsequent IGF (via conversion) both on paper and anecdotally many of the same benefits of exogenous HGH have been reported on MK but just like peptides there is a ceiling to the amount of release you can achieve over a 24hr period which is why these peptides and secretagogues will never replace exogenous HGH

so onto the pros and cons

Pros: 
basically just all the benefits of elevated GH; improved sleep, sense of well being, small assistance in fat loss if already in a deficit, slight recomposition effects, better skin, increased recovery between workouts, pumps in the gym and improved appetite (being that it acts on the ghrelin receptor as previously mentioned)

Cons: 
lethargy, water retention, extreme appetite increase leading to over eating (can be viewed as a pro or a con really) and then the big one i always harp on about.. elevated blood glucose

to divulge further into the sides and why i do not like MK for the vast majority of people

in my own personal experience the lethargy can be on par to a harsh oral cycle, i've literally had it where all i've wanted to do is sleep all day and even walking to the shops is monumental chore

water retention to the point of breathing issues and pitting edema

insatiable appetite which can lead to MASSIVE binges creating too large a surplus resulting in excessive fat gain whilst bulking or just simply cheating on your diet when cutting

all of the above seem to be person dependent and some experience worse so than others whilst some not at all however the big dog of the sides caused by MK 
elevated fasted blood glucose in some cases to pre diabetic levels or in the worse case i've seen actually went into what is considered diabetic by the NHS
his was by a poster on here who had a fasted reading of 7mmol after 6 months usage

for reference 5.6 is considered normal, 5.7 to 6.9mmol is considered pre diabetic and 7+ is considered diabetic readings of fasted blood glucose which means your pancreas is not clearing blood sugars as it should be which eventually will if left unaddressed result in beta cell death and metformin or insulin dependence (diabetes)

I cannot say this enough that MK should not be ran without either a solid combination GDA like glycomax or matador, metformin or exogenous insulin unless ran at a low dose (10 - 15mg) and with regular fasted blood glucose tests that you act on immediately if BG comes back elevated.

in terms of dosage i personally have used 10mg up to 50mg but 25mg seems to be the general recommended dosage for balance between sides and desired effects 
my experience with each

10mg - improved sleep
25mg - elevated HGH benefits as listed above
50mg - no notable increase in positives ime but a heavy increase in side effects as listed above

the best possible stack i found with MK and would recommend to those that have experience using insulin to use

* 25mg MK 677 per day to cover your GHRP 
* 4mg of cjc 1295 with dac split to 2mg x2 per week to cover your GHRH 
* 30-50iu lantus today to cover blood glucose

to be ran no longer than 6 weeks but ideally for 4 at the end of a cycle to finish off

if you have no experience with insulin (particularly lantus) do not run the above, use metformin at 500mg daily alongside the CJC and MK and adjust accordingly to blood glucose readings that you will take once weekly fasted

for more information on the benefits of taking a GHRH alongside a GHRP

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/

my biggest gripe with MK is it essentially has the benefits of a low dose of HGH with the side effects of a very high dose of HGH.

take home point with MK 677 if you read nothing else:
*MONITOR YOUR BLOOD GLUCOSE WEEKLY WHILST ON MK 677 AND ACT IMMEDIATELY ON ABNORMAL READINGS*


----------



## gregstm

Hmm Ive done it twice in doses 20-60mg and can agree with everything u said apart glucose thing and Ive done all bloods, could be because I used metformin while/after doing 50-60 mgs

I may try it again soon at 20 mgs for better sleep and slightly rise in gh but no more because lethargy is a b1tch


----------



## swole troll

gregstm said:


> Hmm Ive done it twice in doses 20-60mg and can agree with everything u said apart glucose thing and Ive done all bloods, could be because I used metformin while/after doing 50-60 mgs
> 
> I may try it again soon at 20 mgs for better sleep and slightly rise in gh but no more because lethargy is a b1tch


 It's not about agreeing

The rise in fasted blood glucose in most users is fact

The metformin is exactly what I recommended to control this side effect

That's literally it's only property as a GDA / *glucose* disposal agent


----------



## Robbie

swole troll said:


> 4mg of cjc 1295 with dac split to 2mg x2 per week to cover your GHRH


 That's a lot of CJC a month? + the MK + the lantus, might as well just buy growth hormone?


----------



## Matt6210

Robbie said:


> £160 worth of CJC a month? + the MK + the lantus, might as well just buy growth hormone?


 Slin costs nothing


----------



## swole troll

Robbie said:


> might as well just buy growth hormone?


 I agree

EDIT- with the caveat that the stack I recommended would net greater results than 2iu of gh per day would


----------



## Robbie

Matt6210 said:


> Slin costs nothing


 Lantus doesn't, that's 4+ pens over the course of a month.

So for all 3 that's a lot of actual GH


----------



## Matt6210

Robbie said:


> Lantus doesn't, that's 4+ pens over the course of a month.
> 
> thats a lot of actual GH


 We can't talk prices on here but a lantus pen last a week? So 4 pens a months.

but then you would run it month on month off, so total for 3 month course be 8 pens, we can't discuss prices but that ain't a lot.

edot: I'd delete your last post with price on it I got a warning couple weeks ago for mentioning prices


----------



## Robbie

Matt6210 said:


> We can't talk prices on here but a lantus pen last a week? So 4 pens a months.
> 
> but then you would run it month on month off, so total for 3 month course be 8 pens, we can't discuss prices but that ain't a lot.
> 
> edot: I'd delete your last post with price on it I got a warning couple weeks ago for mentioning prices


 Can discuss non steroid prices (I think)

I mean the combined costs, although I guess if real gh is the alernative you'd run the lantus with it anyway.


----------



## Matt6210

Robbie said:


> Can discuss non steroid prices (I think)
> 
> I mean the combined costs, although I guess if real gh is the alernative you'd run the lantus with it anyway.


 Not sure mate, gh is still a class c drug.

Plus decent gh is a lot more than the price you suggested.


----------



## swole troll

Yea remove all prices please lads

I made this thread to save me retyping

I don't want it to get removed because of price discussion.

To clarify the stack I suggested wasn't about cheapest option it was about most effective use from mk677 ime

I pick gh over mk677 any day but if I am to run mk I always run it with at least insulin

The cjc with dac isn't essential by any means but all 3 compounds listed will increase igf levels and ghrh plus ghrp creates a 1+1=3 scenario as Paul mentions in his peptide guide that I linked above.

If you just want to run mk677 by itself then I did say 25mg every day is fine alongside a GDA and blood glucose monitoring.


----------



## The Warrior

Elevates blood pressure for a lot of users too. something worth monitoring


----------



## Robbie

I've tried to edit prices but keep the posts making sense.


----------



## metallic monster

swole troll said:


> Fed up of getting tagged in every MK 677 thread so figured I'd put together a meat head's guide to it so you can start referencing this instead of tagging me as this is the extent of my knowledge on MK 677 / Ibutamoren *(im going to refer to MK 677 as MK throughout the remainder of this post) *
> 
> I am far from an expert on MK, ive ran it several times, seen and performed some blood work on it and done some light reading but im endlessly tagged all the same so here's what i know:
> 
> MK is a growth hormone secretagogue similar to GHRP 6
> it releases multiple pulses of GH throughout its active life of 4-6 hours however IGF will remain elevated for a total of 18-24 hours
> 
> MK has a direct effect on the ghrelin receptor similar to GHRP 6 which is why a lot of people will experience an increase in appetite when using these compounds
> 
> MK increases HGH and subsequent IGF (via conversion) both on paper and anecdotally many of the same benefits of exogenous HGH have been reported on MK but just like peptides there is a ceiling to the amount of release you can achieve over a 24hr period which is why these peptides and secretagogues will never replace exogenous HGH
> 
> so onto the pros and cons
> 
> Pros:
> basically just all the benefits of elevated GH; improved sleep, sense of well being, small assistance in fat loss if already in a deficit, slight recomposition effects, better skin, increased recovery between workouts, pumps in the gym and improved appetite (being that it acts on the ghrelin receptor as previously mentioned)
> 
> Cons:
> lethargy, water retention, extreme appetite increase leading to over eating (can be viewed as a pro or a con really) and then the big one i always harp on about.. elevated blood glucose
> 
> to divulge further into the sides and why i do not like MK for the vast majority of people
> 
> in my own personal experience the lethargy can be on par to a harsh oral cycle, i've literally had it where all i've wanted to do is sleep all day and even walking to the shops is monumental chore
> 
> water retention to the point of breathing issues and pitting edema
> 
> insatiable appetite which can lead to MASSIVE binges creating too large a surplus resulting in excessive fat gain whilst bulking or just simply cheating on your diet when cutting
> 
> all of the above seem to be person dependent and some experience worse so than others whilst some not at all however the big dog of the sides caused by MK
> elevated fasted blood glucose in some cases to pre diabetic levels or in the worse case i've seen actually went into what is considered diabetic by the NHS
> his was by a poster on here who had a fasted reading of 7mmol after 6 months usage
> 
> for reference 5.6 is considered normal, 5.7 to 6.9mmol is considered pre diabetic and 7+ is considered diabetic readings of fasted blood glucose which means your pancreas is not clearing blood sugars as it should be which eventually will if left unaddressed result in beta cell death and metformin or insulin dependence (diabetes)
> 
> I cannot say this enough that MK should not be ran without either a solid combination GDA like glycomax or matador, metformin or exogenous insulin unless ran at a low dose (10 - 15mg) and with regular fasted blood glucose tests that you act on immediately if BG comes back elevated.
> 
> in terms of dosage i personally have used 10mg up to 50mg but 25mg seems to be the general recommended dosage for balance between sides and desired effects
> my experience with each
> 
> 10mg - improved sleep
> 25mg - elevated HGH benefits as listed above
> 50mg - no notable increase in positives ime but a heavy increase in side effects as listed above
> 
> the best possible stack i found with MK and would recommend to those that have experience using insulin to use
> 
> * 25mg MK 677 per day to cover your GHRP
> * 4mg of cjc 1295 with dac split to 2mg x2 per week to cover your GHRH
> * 30-50iu lantus today to cover blood glucose
> 
> to be ran no longer than 6 weeks but ideally for 4 at the end of a cycle to finish off
> 
> if you have no experience with insulin (particularly lantus) do not run the above, use metformin at 500mg daily alongside the CJC and MK and adjust accordingly to blood glucose readings that you will take once weekly fasted
> 
> for more information on the benefits of taking a GHRH alongside a GHRP
> 
> http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/
> 
> my biggest gripe with MK is it essentially has the benefits of a low dose of HGH with the side effects of a very high dose of HGH.
> 
> take home point with MK 677 if you read nothing else:
> *MONITOR YOUR BLOOD GLUCOSE WEEKLY WHILST ON MK 677 AND ACT IMMEDIATELY ON ABNORMAL READINGS*


 Great thread really informative,and far too modest.


----------



## Cypionate

Had to stop taking my MK, took it for 1 month straight @ 25mg ed, sleep was terrible, literally waking up every half hour and struggling to get back to sleep again each time, stopped taking it and instantly sleep was back to normal, took a few weeks off from MK and tried taking it again 3 days ago, took it at night this time instead of midday to see if it made any difference, first night was fine, second was terrible again, stopped taking it

Was getting bad joint pain too and my delts hurt like hell, appetite was increased and I put on about 10lb in 2 weeks but sides were too much


----------



## Matt6210

Cypionate said:


> Had to stop taking my MK, took it for 1 month straight @ 25mg ed, sleep was terrible, literally waking up every half hour and struggling to get back to sleep again each time, stopped taking it and instantly sleep was back to normal, took a few weeks off from MK and tried taking it again 3 days ago, took it at night this time instead of midday to see if it made any difference, first night was fine, second was terrible again, stopped taking it
> 
> Was getting bad joint pain too and my delts hurt like hell, appetite was increased and I put on about 10lb in 2 weeks but sides were too much


 Strange that bro, never heard that side from mk


----------



## Cypionate

Matt6210 said:


> Strange that bro, never heard that side from mk


 Yea I didn't put the two together at first (sleep) because I'm not a great sleeper as it is but the joint/delt pains were getting too much to even get to sleep in the end, that's why I stopped it and soon as I did my sleep was fine again so I knew immediately as soon as it happened again this time what it was

Wanted to battle through the sides coz I'd read most will taper off after a couple weeks but these two stayed right through, sucks because appetite helped me put on a good amount of weight, tried it again this time because I'm running dbol and orals kill my appetite usually


----------



## Cypionate

Matt6210 said:


> Strange that bro, never heard that side from mk


 Just remembering when I used to watch Enhanced Athlete's YT channel, they said they used to test if their HGH was real by shooting 10iu at once, if they got numb hands and terrible sleep it was real... wonder if 25mg is just over stimulating my GH production, might try 12.5mg ed once my sleep is back to normal


----------



## Matt6210

Cypionate said:


> Just remembering when I used to watch Enhanced Athlete's YT channel, they said they used to test if their HGH was real by shooting 10iu at once, if they got numb hands and terrible sleep it was real... wonder if 25mg is just over stimulating my GH production, might try 12.5mg ed once my sleep is back to normal


 I put my mk upto 50mg once, I was also injecting 4iu of gh 5 days a week, but the day after i upped the mk, woke up at like 6am with proper numb hands and pins and needles.

now I normally got it to some degree but nothing like that day I can normally go back to sleep but couldn't and had to get up.


----------



## Cypionate

Matt6210 said:


> I put my mk upto 50mg once, I was also injecting 4iu of gh 5 days a week, but the day after i upped the mk, woke up at like 6am with proper numb hands and pins and needles.
> 
> now I normally got it to some degree but nothing like that day I can normally go back to sleep but couldn't and had to get up.


 Yea I`ll give 12.5 a try, I suppose everyone will have a different level of GH being produced with MK, need my sleep, proper grumpy fker otherwise :lol:


----------

